# Egg donor treatment - CIC clinic in Famagusta (UKCFA)



## Anak (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am new to FF and this Forum and was wandering if any of you ladies have been to the CIC clinic in Famagusta, Northern Cyprus.

I underwent 3 IVF cycles using OE in London but all attempts failed.

We have decided to use this clinic in Famagusta as recommended by my clinic in London and this time round went for DE. I have had 2 embryos implanted and now in the 2 WW period.

I was just wandering if anyone has been to this clinic recently ? Most of the posts here seem to be for the Dogus clinic.

Any replies will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Anak


----------



## Anak (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello again, just a little update - had my Early morning Urine test today (the 2 WW seemed to have lasted forever) and it's a BFP   !!! I will be getting a blood test in the next few days to confirm my results  . I was beginning to lose all hope as I am now 47 years old and it's my 4th attempt at IVF but the 1st with DE.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Big congratulations Anak )))

I did my first cycle in Cyprus (Dogus). It's an amazing feeling looking at that positive pregnancy test & I bet you still can't believe it's true!! Enjoy your special day, it's well deserved after what we have to go through!!

Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy!

B xxx


----------



## Ginagoldusk (May 18, 2009)

Hi Anak

Just happened to read your post 
Super super news for you .Congratulations  
I am currently undergoing my first DE cycle at Reprofit in the Czech Republic 
Hoping for some good news

Gina x x


----------



## Anak (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Gina - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you ! Try to be relaxed and not stress during the 2WW period, follow the medication regime and have lots of rest. We made our stay in Northern Cyprus a holiday as well, so I was removed from the normal stress/pressures of our daily lives. Do let me know it goes.

Hi B - Congratulations on your little girl, that must have been such a special gift after everything you have been through.

To update everyone else - My blood test confirmed my positive result, 1st pregnancy scan is due on the 16th of October ... Now it's just taking one day at a time.

X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Anak warmest congratulations, I didn't have treatment in Cyprus - but at the age of 39 I thought it'd never happen for me - hubby had a zero sperm count - but lots of multi vitamins later and he had enough swimmers to make our icsi dream come true without needing our donor.

Hubbys birthday is on 16th October - so fingers crossed we'll both be enjoying the day - enjoy meeting your little one insitu for the very first time - special times ahead - delighted for you.
Sheila


----------



## Anak (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for your warm wishes Sheila ! What a wonderful surprise it must have been for you when you thought all hope was gone. 

Hope you have a lovely day with your little one enjoying hubby's birthday.


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

hi. 
wow how exciting news on your pregnancy. i am so please for you. i am 39 single and new to ff. just looking at clinic you used.this was recommended by the clinic i did my initial consultation with.  for DE and sperm. so its good to
hear you had a good experience. 

big hug xx


----------



## Anak (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Flutter74,

Good luck at the CIC clinic in Famagusta.

x


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Good luck with your scan today. I too have been recommended ukcfa through my uk clinic  I was worried initially as I couldn't find much feedback on them. Would you thoroughly recommend them based on your very exciting positive experience?  Was your cycle straight forward from start to finish?  All I seemed to find was comments for Czech Republic.


----------



## sunshine2509 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Anak

Congratulations on your BFP   I hope all is well at your scan.

I am new to this site but have also been to CIC Famagusta (UKCFA).  They have been truly fantastic so far.

I am due to go back for a FET in 4 weeks so getting excited  

Would be great to here from all the other ladies using UKCFA


----------

